# Some Interesting Reading



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

You may have found this already, but if not it is an interesting history of Russian watch movements.

http://www.horology.ru/articles/TZ.htm


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool, thanks for that


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's been mentioned before Chris but it's nice to bring new members' attention to it  .

The First Moscow Watch Factory took some pride in finishing their movements in the 1950's and early 1960's







.

Shame they let it slide







. Probably decided decoration was so bourgeois  .

BTW has anyone seen the Russian "tuning fork" watch mentioned in the article







?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very interesting link thanks for posting that







It is a shame that they have stopped the decoration of their movments.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh to hopefully some day find one of those raketa automatic alarms....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Xantiagib said:


> Oh to hopefully some day find one of those raketa automatic alarms....


I've never seen one  .


----------

